# how to tell a good 039 stihl



## drecker (Aug 24, 2009)

im looking at buying an used 039 from an older guy i know. low hours. seems to run fine. disappointed on power though. dont think it mechanical just underpowered. looking through exhaust and intake port the piston is free from scratches. though there is dark band of build up just under the ring. like dark lacquer. there seems to be more then normal ash and carbon build up in the exhaust port. the guy always used 10% ethenal gas 89 octane with stihl oil. i have the saw for a week to decide. what should i look for in the saw. lets here some opinions on stihl oil. any good. should you run a little sea foam in the gas. maybe do a before and after picture. how much it cleaned up. for sure its going to need exhaust mod. any good instruction and pictures on that

thanks


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 25, 2009)

I would make sure the carb is set right first thing. If you are unfamiliar with it, take it to the local stihl dealer and let him adjust the carb. That is likely where the "underpowered" problem is coming from.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 25, 2009)

And check the ring(s) is free; not stuck/sticking from running too rich.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 25, 2009)

And make sure you have a sharp chain.


----------



## Spitzer (Aug 25, 2009)

IMO, regular dino stihl oil is dirty stuff.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 25, 2009)

Having recently bought and sold one with a similar story, I would do it again. The muffler mod is very simple on that saw and makes a huge difference (send me a PM and I can give you some guidance). If another one comes along for the right price I'll be buying again........ unless I can find an 044 somewhere


----------



## jmemmert (Aug 25, 2009)

dark colored under the ring means blow by (poorly seated rings)


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 25, 2009)

Do asearch for 039, 390 muffler mod. there are tons of post with pictures here...


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 25, 2009)

underpowered huh. 
check compression, and check carb settings.

put the H & L screw in all the way, lightly seated then turn them both out 1 turn.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 25, 2009)

jmemmert said:


> dark colored under the ring means blow by (poorly seated rings)



True, but a little discoloration is normal. Pics would help here.



matt9923 said:


> underpowered huh.
> check compression, and check carb settings.



How good of a deal are you getting? I am one of the few on here who not only likes the 029/039 series, but enjoys working on them. Even if the rings are worn, you can change then out for very little $. You just need a bit of patience, and a manual to help guide you through the process. A broken in 039 should have at least 140 PSI if it is in good condition inside. You'll need to listen for piston slap if the rings are worn. Many times they occur together.
A muffler mod will *REALLY* wake that saw up. The stock outlet on the muffler is barely bigger than the end of a pencil, and the saw is almost 70cc displacement.


----------



## drecker (Oct 30, 2009)

*thanks guys*

its turned out to be a good saw. over 15 gallons of 92 octane with black bottle sthil oil. orange is crap. great cheap saw still coould use more power. im was just use to using o46 mag.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 30, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> True, but a little discoloration is normal. Pics would help here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love my 039, it owes me nothing. Still has good compression and power and has never been rebuilt. Maybe this winter ill de-carbon it form the years of #### oil and throw in some new rings.


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 30, 2009)

drecker said:


> its turned out to be a good saw. over 15 gallons of 92 octane with black bottle sthil oil. orange is crap. great cheap saw still coould use more power. im was just use to using o46 mag.



You got that backwards mang... sorry but Orange is good stuff...  If you are usin' the black bottle "Low Smoke" oil... that is crap.

Run the white bottle Ultra... 50:1. Best oil out there.

Gary


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 30, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> You got that backwards mang... sorry but Orange is good stuff...  If you are usin' the black bottle "Low Smoke" oil... that is crap.
> 
> Run the white bottle Ultra... 50:1. Best oil out there.
> 
> Gary



sure is!


----------

